# mini donkey foal names?



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Paint!

Not suggesting it as a name particularly, but the folks down the road breed and show mini-donks; they have a pasture full. We call 'em "Burritos" 

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

What gender is the donkey? Do you have more pictures?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

Dinky (as in Dinky Donkey)

Milton Burro (if it is a jack)


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

so cute!!!!! love dinky


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

We named her clementine :gallop:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Great name! And very adorable!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

PEBR, my husband (a donkey fanatic) was just ooh-aahing with me over that photo of you holding Clementine! Are there any updates?


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

i will try to get some pics tomorrow


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

*UPDATE! Clementine*

here is an update on clementine i squeezed a pic of her mom in too


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Oooh! Those ears!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Clementine is perfect!


----------



## TheVet (Jul 19, 2015)

Very cute!


----------

